# 13 month old with constipation



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi there,

I would be grateful for advice on the following as its causing my little girl a lot of distress and probably pain.

One of my 13 month old twin daughters is straining to poo a lot of the time, something which has been fairly characteristic since birth. When younger she was the one who had to be winded in the bottom area with lots of tummy massage and leg circling to make her feel better. Now she is still visibly straining to do a poo in her nappy and cries a great deal, generally the only time she cries at all.

Her diet is good and she gets lots of fruit and veg and water plus around  400ml of toddler formula per day.  Breakfast is a bowl of readybrek with an Ellas organic fruit squeezie ; she has an Ellas veggie fruit squeezie every day also in addition to vegetables with meals. I did wonder whether I was overdoing the healthy stuff and instead giving her IBS as every constipated stool is usually holding back a subtantial amount of looser stuff. She must have had severe abdominal cramps yesterday due to what transpired.

I've just given her a little bit of activia yoghurt with a prune layer- do you think this was appropriate?  Both twins get a whole banana daily as well and I was wondering whether this was a constipating factor also.

Do you have any advice or should I take her to see someone, if so who would you suggest?  Health visitors seem few and far between at the minute- do you think my GP would be able to do anything?

many thanks and best wishes


roze


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

I should have also said that she is not very active at all. My other twin has been crawling for two months. This daughter just sits there, completely stationary in contrast. We bought a pop up ball pit for Xmas and she wriggles her legs around in it but that is the only physical exercise she gets. I wonder if that was also a contributory factor and if and when she finally gets going that might help her?


many thanks once again


roze


----------

